# Anyone use Graco SG2/3/20 Pro airless guns?



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a few different guns around like the ASM 500, Tritech T360, a few Graco SG20s and recently an SG3 from Home Depot after my SG20 finally started spitting uncontrollably. In my defense, Home Depot was around the corner and I wasn't going to spend $200 for a Contractor gun when I had the ASM and Tritech brand new at home lol....

Anyway, bought the SG3 and immediately hated it. Some may think I'm nuts but for the last few years, I've bought 3 or 4 SG20 guns from Home Depot and have love them. And that's coming from LX80 and Contractor guns. The SG20 has a rubber grib around the filter housing that makes it comfortable to grip, just under 1.5lbs and has been the best for me. The main thing was that you can slowly squeeze the trigger and it's not bear trap stiffly sprung...

Wish they still made them but will probably buy a few rebuild kits...not paying $130 for the 2 finger SGPro version.

I've been using the Tritech T360 for the last 2 days and still forming an opinion on it....one warning, the gun's housing threads are sharp enough to slit your thumb wide open so watch out lol...

I may switch to the ASM 500 tomorrow and try it out...

I'm still on the search for a better, lighter gun

Jeremy


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

So far my favorite is the ASM 400 gun. Don't care much for the 500...its not bad, just prefer the 400.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

What exactly do you like about it so much, and why the preference over the 500? It'll be next week before I have time to use it myself...still seeing how I like the T360 right now...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Masterpiece said:


> What exactly do you like about it so much, and why the preference over the 500? It'll be next week before I have time to use it myself...still seeing how I like the T360 right now...


The 500 has a little different handle, plus that stupid bucket hook on the top that nobody uses.

Ive never had the chance to see the T360 in person, but it looks similar to the ASM 400 gun style. The T360 might be a bit better as far as performance, but I have no experience with it.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

I just bought an SGPro ..... all in all very comfortable with the rubber grip if it lasts a year I'll be happy


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

What did you pay for it, about $130 or so? It's a 2 finger version of the SG20 so it could last a year but quality varied between units after going though 3 or 4 of them...


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> What did you pay for it, about $130 or so? It's a 2 finger version of the SG20 so it could last a year but quality varied between units after going though 3 or 4 of them...


Ya it was $132 plus tax.... So far so good


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I have sold about 40 Tritech T360 guns in the last year or so and have had zero complaints.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been using the T360 for a few days and it's not bad. I haven't taken time to compare just yet but there's something slightly odd/unnatural feeling when I'm using the gun upside down (in my experience only) compared to the SG20. The only other thing I've noticed is that with the SG20, I could run paint and water through the gun into a gallon can without turning down the pressure and no mess. 

I'm not sure if it's due to the different diffuser design or the needle/trigger setup differences, but that's impossible with the T360. I have to turn pressure all the way down and then it requires care. 

But for the price, the T360 is a good gun. I still plan on rebuilding a couple of my SG20s to have on hand and will probably sell the SG3 soon.

Jeremy


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone ever used any of the Titan guns?


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't remember, does Titan manufacture the LX80? If so, I used the older model back around '06...quality control was very hit and miss, to the point that the Sherwin Williams rep comped me a few rebuild kits. 

Looks like it's been redesigned, resembling other current guns but no experience with it as of yet...

My rig came with a GX-10XL gun which I may try sometime soon as well...


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I can't remember, does Titan manufacture the LX80? l...


Ya lx80 was tempted to buy one ,for less than 100 I'm curious


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Not a bad gun. Make sure you have some extra filters available. Oh, the cost of the rebuild kits is really high on the LX80.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok 3rd job down with the sg pro and my only complaint is the stupid comfort grip..... It rolls around and gets very uncomfortable .I find myself stopping to turn the grip to a corfortable position every 15-20 minutes...... I'm thinking I may just slice it up the back and gorilla glue it to the handle..... On a scale of 1-10 I'm gonna say at this point it's a 5.5 on a positive note the trigger has a great feel to it!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

pinchegordo you should post an introduction about yourself and how you got such a colorful name :thumbup:


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Interesting, it must be due to the 2 finger setup? My SG20 4 finger never had any issues on any of them....

One idea you could try is to buy some tennis racket tape used on the handles. It sticks on the rackets so perhaps it would work on the guns? I've been thinking of trying it since I haven't had my SG20 around but just keep forgetting....


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Interesting, it must be due to the 2 finger setup? My SG20 4 finger never had any issues on any of them....
> 
> One idea you could try is to buy some tennis racket tape used on the handles. It sticks on the rackets so perhaps it would work on the guns? I've been thinking of trying it since I haven't had my SG20 around but just keep forgetting....


That's a good idea I'll post back with the results!


----------

